# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 30, 2007)

SUNDAY December 30, 2007 




[align=center]TODAY, *VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES* GO OUT TO:[/align]


[align=center]*:airborne:m.e., *and *star_girl!!:airborne:[/align]

[align=left]*
:clapping:Great news from Rosie (*maherwoman*). Shereports that Hobbes is doing great! Weâre so glad heâs better! The vet thinks his problems might have been brought on by stress.[/align]Keep the good thoughts and vibes going for Penny. *Kirst3buns* says Penny has had less appetite and leaving strands of pearls aka bracelets around her box. 

:shhhh:*JadeIcing* has a secret!!! Click here to find out what it is!!! :weee:



[align=center]+++++++
[/align]
[align=left]
*Note to all:** Some of the members have asked that they not be included in the chain letter type messages via pm. Instead of âoutlawingâ them completely we have chosen to try a list of those who do not want those type of pmâs. Hereâs the *list* for you to check before sending one.*[/align]

[align=center]+++++++[/align]
[align=left]

*Runestonez has sadly informed us that another one of her bunnies has passed away. *Solembum* had not eaten right and got a blockage they believe. They lost Skittles earlier this month. Please keep the 3[suP]rd[/suP] bunny in their trio in your thoughts as well. Pepper is all alone now.*

[/align]

[align=center]:rip:[/align]
[align=left]

*Congrats to timetowaste for getting the correct answer on the first DO YOU KNOW WHO ON RO game question of the day! Did you guess who it was?*[/align]


[align=center]*^^^^^^*

Todayâs *DO YOU KNOW WHO ON RO*[/align]
Do you know who on RO has a rabbit that enjoys keeping them company while they play Xbox? (remember itâs in a thread someplace on the board!)


----------



## Evey (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello!

Is the answer Wabbitdad12??

-Kathy


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

Everyone give Morgan your best wishes:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31284&forum_id=16


I am going to call vets on Monday to find the perfect one to bring Morgan to, so he can have his teeth checked and do an all-around exam .


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy birthday m.e. and star_girl! 

I'll be praying for everybun...

Hugs to everyone! 

Rosie*


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 30, 2007)

And don't forget poor little Wilbur who was taken to the emergency vets last night. ray:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31301&forum_id=16


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 30, 2007)

I was hoping there would be news late last night about Wilbur and forgot to check! 

I hope he's ok..... he's so beautiful.


----------

